# Where to find a courier company in Danao



## anthisan (Jan 4, 2016)

That would ship a package back to Manlia, info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found a map of AIR21.

https://www.google.com/search?q=21,...1+office+in+danao+city&rflfq=1&rlha=0&tbm=lcl


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

anthisan said:


> That would ship a package back to Manlia, info would be appreciated, thanks


LBC also would work efficiently


----------

